# Looking for free mp3 sermons of Greg L. Bahnsen ?



## Mayflower

Does anyone knows if there are free mp3 sermons of Greg L. Bahnsen aviable ?


----------



## gregbed

Most of them cost. but then no more than a CD track and they last longer.
Here are some freebies:
http://www.debategod.com/
http://www.sermonaudio.ca/bahnsen/
http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=327

Here are a whole bunch of van Til:
http://sermonaudio.com/search.asp?s...=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Cornelius^Van^Til

I've been meaning to get into van Til/Bahnsen/Frame for a while and you reminded me of it.


----------



## Scott Bushey

http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=577


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> http://www.cmfnow.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=577


$2 a piece can really add up...

His history of Western Philosophy is over 70 2 hour lectures. That's the equivalent of 9 credit hours.


----------



## Mayflower

> _Originally posted by gregbed_
> Most of them cost. but then no more than a CD track and they last longer.
> Here are some freebies:
> http://www.debategod.com/
> http://www.sermonaudio.ca/bahnsen/
> http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=327
> 
> Here are a whole bunch of van Til:
> http://sermonaudio.com/search.asp?s...=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Cornelius^Van^Til
> 
> I've been meaning to get into van Til/Bahnsen/Frame for a while and you reminded me of it.



Thanks Greg !


----------



## Semper Fidelis

> _Originally posted by gregbed_
> Most of them cost. but then no more than a CD track and they last longer.
> Here are some freebies:
> http://www.debategod.com/
> http://www.sermonaudio.ca/bahnsen/
> http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=327
> 
> Here are a whole bunch of van Til:
> http://sermonaudio.com/search.asp?s...=sermonsspeaker&keyword=Dr.^Cornelius^Van^Til
> 
> I've been meaning to get into van Til/Bahnsen/Frame for a while and you reminded me of it.


URL for Van Til link fixed:
Van Til on Sermon Audio


----------

